# MAC 'Bright Fuschia' vs. Ben Nye 'Azalea'



## msmack (Jul 23, 2008)

Ben Nye makes a pretty bang on dupe for Bright Fuschia - and eye safe too!

MAC - Bright Fuschia (Pigment) vs. Ben Nye Lumiere Grande 'Azalea'

(No base / swatched dry / outside in direct sunlight)

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...vsazelea-1.jpg

(...if you have any other Ben Nye (12 color palette) vs. MAC pigment swatch requests, pm me - I will see what I can do!)


----------

